# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Historia e Kryqit të famshëm të Labovës

## ALBA

STUDIMI 

Theksimi se Kryqi i Labovës ka hyrë në Shqipëri më prill të vitit 559, i shoqëruar nga njeriu më i afërt i perandorit Justinian, shpatari i parë Kostandini nga Labova është i besueshëm 

Nga Gazmend Muka


Kryqi i Labovës, me sa kanë bërë të ditur rrethet studimore, duket se na konsulton një ikonografi paksa të zakonshme, e krahasuar kjo me kryqet e shumta të inventarizuara nga instuticionet tona kulturore në hapsirën shqiptare. Në tërësinë e tyre kryqet e ekspozuara në hapësirat tona muzeale dhe që ruhen në fondet shtetërore, apo në kishat respektive i përkasin periudhës pasbizantine. Kryqi i Labovës edhe pse përmbante një vend themelor në trevën e Labovës, si dhe në historinë e saj nuk ka gjetur deri tani, interesin e duhur nga studiuesit. Kjo, ndoshta edhe për faktin që në pjesën më të madhe të kohës ai mbahej i fshehur. Meqënëse emri i Labovës është i lidhur ngushtësisht me kryqin e saj, ku thuhet akoma dhe sot se ishte i pajisur me Drurin e Shenjtë ku u kryqëzua Krishti, fakt i cili përmendet edhe në Kronikën e Drianopojës, mendoj se kërkon një vëmëndje më të kujdesshme nga ana jonë.


Përgjatë sistemit politik socialist që mohoi zyrtarisht ritualet fetare, Kryqi i Labovës mbahej i fshehur, madje banorët e saj u detyruan të njihnin për variant emërtimi zyrtar të vendbanimit të tyre jo më emërtimin "Labova e Kryqit", por Labova e Libohovës. Në një histori takimi të liderit komunist Enver Hoxha me disa fshatarë nga Labova e Kryqit, vëmë re se lideri e njihte si të tillë. Ai i pyet fshatarët se nga ishin, dhe ata i përgjigjen se ishin nga Labova e Libohovës, për ta dalluar atë nga Labova e Zhapës. "Jo - i thotë udhëheqësi - ju jeni nga Labova e Kryqit." Ritheksimi nga ana e Enver Hoxhës i këtij Kryqi të rëndësishëm, në një kohë kur besimi ishte i ndaluar, lë vend për të nënkuptuar vlerat e tij. Vazhdimisht në periudhën socialiste, u tentua që kryqi të arkivohej në Muzeun Kombëtar apo në Arkivin e Shtetit, fat të cilin e pati dhe Kodiku i Purpurt (Beratinus ?), por banorët e Labovës së Kryqit nuk e pranuan një gjë të tillë. Në fundin e viteve 80, Kryqi me Drurin e Shenjtë ku u kryqëzua Krishti, u vodh. Qysh atëhere, nëpërmjet sponsorizimit të një shqiptaro - amerikaneje u bë një dublikatë e tij që lë mjaft për të dëshiruar për atenticitetin ikonografik me kryqin e vërtetë. Falë kontrolleve sistematike inventarizuese të kryer rregullisht nga Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës para viteve 90, si dhe punës së papërtuar të fotografit Zamir Marikaj, ne mund të kosultojmë plotësisht imazhin e Kryqit të Labovës në të dy anët e tij. Këto dy pamje të fiksuara në celuloid janë një nder i madh që i bëhet kulturës sonë materiale të munguar. Kryqi i Labovës është një punim e admirueshëm në argjend të larë me ar, e në të dy anët e tij paraqet skena ikonografike, ku njëra anë (verso) paraqet Pagëzimin e Krishtit me profetë nga Testamentit të Vjetër dhe ana tjetër (recto), Kryqëzimin e Krishtit me ungjillorët në Testamentin e Ri. Ai është një kryq ku gjuha heraldike e tij, nisur nga rapoti i kraheve, është latine.

Në skenën ikonografike të Pagëzimit të Krishtit të shoqëruar anash me profetët, njohim një plastikë paksa primitive në trajtimin e figurave. Krishti figurohet në mes të lumit Jordan duke qëndruar mbi një pllakë e ngjashme me siluetin e një libri të hapur. Pëllumbi që përfaqëson Shpirtin e Shenjtë ndodhet mbi kokën e tij. Krishti figurohet në propocione më të mëdha se figura e Joan Pagëzorit, vendosur në të djathtë të tij. Kjo skenë ikonografike e njohur si Theofania, paraqet elementët figurativë të trinitetit në formë të plotë. Jemi mësuar duke konsultuar skenën tradicionale ikonografike të Pagëzimit të Krishtit, të njohim në të figurimin e plotë të Krishtit, pëllumbit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë si dhe sipër tyre një diell që rezaton, apo një dorë që del prej tij si prezencë e Perëndisë At, duke formuar tre elementët figurativë të Trinitetit të Shenjtë. Ndryshe nga paraqitjet ikonografike tradicionale, në skenën e Pagëzimit të Krishtit të figuruar në Kryqin e Labovës, paraqitet bust në pjesën e sipërme vetë Perëndia At e figuruar me mitër në kokë, si kryeprift. Ai mban në dorën e majtë një borsë të mbushur, që shpreh figurativisht dhuratën për popullin e tij, formë kjo figurative e njohur gjerësisht në diptikët perandorakë. Perëndia At figurohet përballë, ndryshe nga e tre profetët e figuruar në krahët e tjera të kryqit. Po kështu, nëqoftëse tre profetët i gjejmë të figuruar brenda një rrethi të dyfishtë, Perëndia At paraqitet i veçuar prej tyre nëpërmjet alternimit të dy harqeve të sipërm dhe të poshtëm me madhësi të ndryshme, duke krijuar vend për vendosjen e dy kandilave në të dy anët e tij. Në ikonografinë bizantine dhe pasbizantine të zhvilluar ne Greqi, Armeni, Siri, Etiopi, Egjipt, nuk konsultohen në skenën e Pagëzimit, figurim të Perëndisë At në formë të plotë njerëzore, në disa raste prezenca e tij njoftohet më daljen e një dore nga lart. Ndërsa në artin ikonografik pasbizantin të zhvilluar në Shqipëri mund të gjejmë shembuj të tillë tek Onufri, Onufër Qiprioti etj.

Në krahun e djathtë të kryqit figurohet profeti - mbret, Davidi, i cili identifikohet dhe nga shkrimi në pjesën e sipërme të tij. Në krahun e majtë të kryqit nuk mund të lexohet, por mund të kemi profetin Isaia (Isak), të atin e Davidit, dhe në krahun e poshtëm të kryqit i identifikuar nga turbani ebre i figuruar në kokën e tij, i cili zakonisht përdoret në ikonografinë pasbizantine për të identifikuar profetin Daniel. Të tre profetët e figuruar në anët e kryqit me skenën e Pagëzimit të Krishtit në qendër të kryqit, dallohen nga ikonografia e Perëndisë At të figuruar në pjesën e sipërme dhe për pergamenët e hapura në dorën e majtë të tyre. Evidentojmë që ajo çka mban në dorën e djathtë profeti në pjesën e poshtme, paraqet nje formë paksa të veçantë.

Ikonografia e figuruar në skenën e Pagëzimit të Krishtit të Kryqit të Labovës të mahnit me të papriturat figurative që sjell. Qëndrimi primitiv në trajtimin dhe krijimin tipologjik të personazheve nga Testamenti i Vjetër në të, ofron një vlerë të veçantë. Figurimi i portretit të Krishtit si një kreshnik, apo bari me mustaqe të mëdha, nuk ndjek imazhin akeropite (greq: acheiropoíçtos - jo të pikturuar nga dora e njeriut). Ky trajtim ikonografik i kësaj skene lë të kuptosh që figurimi mund të jetë realizuar në një periudhë kur imazhi ikonografik i Krishtit nuk ishte standartizuar. Po kështu dhe portreti i Perëndisë At dhe profetit Isak paraqiten në këtë mënyrë. Ata shfaqen me mustaqe të trasha, si njerëz të vjetër, jashtë rregullave të figurimit antik apo bizantin. Kjo tregon që përfytyrimi i tyre mund të ketë marrë ngjyrime lokale apo subjektive nga ana e artistit që ka realizuar skenën. Një element tjetër i skenës së Pagëzimit të Krishtit që del nga skemat tradicionale, është mungesa e figurimit të dy maleve të ndara nga lumi Jordan, dhe e figurimit në vend të tyre të dy grumbullime resh të çara nga Shpirti i Shenjtë. Dhurata që ofron Perëndia At në ikonografinë e tij, shfaqet si një akt përkushtimor, një koncept ky i hasur gjerësisht në skenat përkushtimore perandorake. Futjen në rreth të dyfishtë të profetëve apo ungjillorëve në krahët e kryqit e gjejmë të përdorur qysh nga kryqi i dhuruar nga Justini i II(568-578) papës së Romës, deri në perudhën pasbizantine, ndonëse në motive rrethore më të ndryshme. Motivi i figurimit me një rreth të dyfishtë të imazhit e gjen burimin e tij tek sarkofagët e antikitetit të vonë. Por, edhe në diptiket perandorake të shek. V motive të tilla gjejnë vend në figurimin e aureolave. Është për t´u theksuar prania e dy kryqeve të vegjël me krahë të barabartë të fiksuara mbi një suport në formë globi(pengojnë paksa spinat në këndet për ta konstatuar plotësisht) në të dy anët e profetit të figuruar në krahun e poshtëm të Kryqit të Labovës. Prezenca e tyre simbolizon dominimin e Krishtit në botë, dhe njihen si kryqe perandorake. Ana tjetër e Kryqit të Labovës, ruan plastikën e skenës të përshkruar më sipër me përjashtim të ikonografisë qëndrore të Kryqëzimit, ku Krishti figurohet sipas imazhit tradicional akeropite(acheiropoíçtos). Në katër anët e saj vendosen imazhet simbolike të katër ungjillorëve të futur në rreth të dyfishtë. Në krahun e sipërm të kryqit kemi ungjillor Johanin të figuruar nëpëmjet simbolit të tij, shqiponjës. Në krahun e djathtë ungjillor Markun që figurohet nëpërmjet simbolit të luanit. Në krahun e majtë të kryqit paraqitet ungjillor Mateu me simbolin e njeriut, ndërsa në krahun e poshtëm kemi ungjillor Llukën të figuruar me simbolin e kaut. Të gjitha imazhet simbolike të ungjillorëve paraqiten me krahë. Në të dy anët e kryqit paraqitet Maria dhe Johan Ungjillori. Figura e Shën Marisë e figuruar në gjysëmprofil, paraqet derdhje palash në të dy anët e mantelit të saj, siç jemi mësuar të shikojmë në paraqitje bizantine të hershme. Fushat e aureolave në raport me portretet e figuruara shfaqet mjaft e reduktuar me përjashtim të portretit të Krishtit të Kryqëzuar. Vetëm Perëndia At paraqitet pa aureolë, në ndryshim me tërë ikonografinë e personazheve të figuruar në Kryqin e Labovës. Reduktimi i hapsirës së aureolave në raport me portretet është karakteristikë në diptikët e periudhës së hershme bizantine.

Në skenën e Kryqëzimit, mbi Shën Marinë dhe Shën Johanin, figurohen dy ëngjëj, respektivisht në të dy anët e Krishtit nën krahët e tij. Ngritja e boshtit vertikal të kryqit direkt mbi kafkën e Adamit, si një fillesë organike e tij, del jashtë ikonografisë tradicionale. Kjo e fundit vështirë se mund të konsultohet në ndonjë imazh bizantin dhe pasbizantin në këtë mënyrë, ku zakonisht, kryqi figurohet i vendosur mbi një kodër të vogël që paraqet Golgothën, me kafkën e Adamit të paraqitur në një zgavër të saj, duke iu referuar rrëfimit profetik. Po kështu, figurimi i tokës ku ndodhet kafka e Adamit me breza, vështirë se mund të konsultohet në ikonografinë tradicionale të kësaj skene. Në figurimet simbolike të ungjillorëve, të tërheq vëmendjen që simboli i Johanit dhe Matheut e mbajnë ungjillin në duart e tyre të mbyllur, ndërsa luani, simboli i ungjillor Markut e mban ungjillin e tij të hapur. Goja e luanit figurohet si një gojë që flet, e ngjashme deri diku me imazhin e relivit të luanit që dekoron faqen e jashtme jugore të kishës së Shën Kollit në Mesopotam të Sarandës. Në ndryshim nga të gjitha simbolet e mësipërme, kau që figuron ungjillor Llukën, nuk mban ungjill në dorë dhe krahët e hapura i ka të jo të inçizuara. Madje anash tij vendosen dy kandilë siç i konstatuam më sipër kur përshkruam ikonografinë e Perëndisë At. Kjo mizanskenë ikonografike në portretizimin simbolik të ungjillorëve duket se shoqëron liturgjinë. Specifikime të tilla dalin nga krijimtaria standarte bizantine dhe pasbizantine, duke theksuar se realizimi i Kryqit të Labovës është një porosi e një rangu të lartë.

E parë në konteksin e zhvillimit të ikonografisë të krishterë paraqitja e ungjillorëve vetëm nëpërmjet simboleve të tyre është karakteristikë që shoqëron tërë periudhat e artit bizantin dhe pasbizantin. Në ikonografinë bizantine të vonë dhe atë pasbizantine, së bashku me simbolet e tyre paraqiten në shumë raste dhe vetë ungjillorët. Në krahët e kryqeve proçesionalë pasbizantinë i gjejmë ungjillorët të figuruar edhe pa simbolet e tyre.

Kryqi i Labovës konturohet me një bordurë paksa të trashë dhe pasurohet anash me motive floreale, duke i dhënë kryqit një konfiguracion të jashtëm tetëkëndor. Motivi floreal i aplikuar në të simbolizon Pemën e Jetës, e cila figurohet me imazhin e përsëritur të një luleje që nuk mbyllet kurrë. Pema e Jetës simbolizon mirqënien origjinale të Parajsës dhe në artin e krishterë figurohet një marrëdhënie e fortë midis Pemës së Jetës dhe Kryqit të Krishtit. Ky motiv në artin bizantin gjen një përdorim të gjerë, duke pësuar ndërlikime të tjera figurative. Në anën e Kryqit të Labovës ku paraqitet ikonografia e Pagëzimit të Krishtit, motivi floreal që simbolizon Pemën e Jetës futet dhe në krahun e sipërm të Kryqit ku është futur në rreth të dyfishtë shqiponja, simboli i ungjillorit Johan.

Mbi bazamentin e Kryqit të Labovës të tërheq vëmendjen një element dekorativ në formë kapiteli (nyja që lidh bazamentin me Kryqin), ku figurohen katër desh të punuar me mjeshtëri. Ndonëse fotografitë që ndodhen sot në duart tona nuk mund të japin një informacion shumë të qartë pamor, të lëvizjes së këtij elementi dhe marrëdhënies së tij ornamentike me motive lulesh gjashtëkëndore, si dhe motivit të një zemre të vendosur vetëm në një anë të tij. Megjithatë pas shumë zmadhimesh të imazhit, mahnitesh me përsosmërinë e realizimit të këtij kapiteli të gdhëndur në miniaturë ku fiksohet Kryqi i Labovës. Kokat e dashit të vendosura në katër pikat kardinale paraqesin altarin e sacrificës (motiv i përdorur nga ebrejtë, si dhe në periudhën paleokristiane), duke simbolizuar fuqinë e gjithëpushtetshme të Perëndisë. Ndërsa zemra e figuruar në pjesën e sipërme të motivit me kokën e dashit, thekson në të njejtën kohë se kryqi i vendosur mbi këtë suport është dhe Kryqi i Zemrës së Shenjtë. Këto elementë simbolikë dhe dekorativë i japin Kryqit të Labovës një vlerë mjaft të madhe kuptimore, e cila përkon me përmbajtjen e tij, si relikuar i Drurit të Shenjtë ku u kryqëzua vetë Krishti.
Shumëkush që i ka kushtuar vëmendjen e duhur artit të zhvilluar përgjatë periudhës bizantine të hershme, nuk mund të ketë kaluar pa vënë re disa kapitele zoomorfe të përdorura në arkitekturën e krishterë, ku shembulli më i gjetur është në bazilikën e Shën Dhimitrit në Selanik. Duke ndjekur fazat e saj të ndërtimit dhe duke ndaluar në mbetjet më të hershme arkitektonike të datuara në shek. V pas Krishtit, do të na tërheqin vëmendjen një numër i konsiderueshëm kapitelesh zoomorfe të gdhendura me një mjeshtëri të admirueshme. Ngjashmëria e tyre me elementin e përmendur më sipër të Kryqit të Labovës është mjaft e madhe dhe udhëhiqet nga i njëjti konçept i simbolikës së krishterë. Krahas saj në pjesën e poshtme të kolonës mbajtëse të Kryqit të Labovës njohim një motiv të përsëritur, të krijuar nga një petale luleje e hapur dhe lëshuar poshtë. Referenca të dukshme të këtij motivi gjejmë dhe në bazamente kolonash në vendin tonë, të cilat i përkasin periudhës bizantine të hershme. Në bazamentin e Kryqit të Labovës e figuruar si një kupë e përmbysur, njohim një ornamentikë të pasur ku inserohen imazhi i kerubinëve, kantarit si burim i jetës dhe motivet floreale trefletëshe si simbole të trinitetit. Në burimet dhe dëshmitë e banorëve të Labovës së Kryqit, ky Kryq përmendet si relikuar i Kryqit të Vërtetë. Nga dëshmitë e mbledhura për këtë qëllim, del se brenda ndodhej një kuti druri e punuar hollë dhe e vendosur në zemër të tij. Brenda kësaj kutie të vogël konservohej një copë druri (lisi, nga burimet del se ishte rreth 152 gram) nga Kryqi ku u kryqëzua Krishti. Të dy anët e kryqit kapeshin me njëra tjetrën me anë të tetë spinave argjendi të pasuruara me motivin e një luleje shumëpetalëshe. Trupi i spines-perçinë, i ngjashëm me funksionin e gozhdës përshkonte tejpërtej trupin e Kryqit dhe nga ana tjetër duke u hapur në dysh tek fundi i saj. Nga ana tjetër mbulohej me të njëjtën kokë spine argjëndi si kapak. Përmëndjen e një Kryqi me vlerë të tillë relikuare, e gjejmë në Kronikën e Drianopojës, botuar nga Pukëvili më 1821, tek Dh. Evangjelidhis më 1913, si dhe tek Nikolaos J. Mistiakidhis më 1904.

Duke konsultuar me kujdes kronologjinë e formave të kryqeve të aplikuara përgjatë antikitetit të vonë dhe periudhës bizantine e pasbizantine, në studimet përmbledhëse të kryera deri më sot, kuptohet variacionet që pëson kryqi në periudha të shkurtëra historike, të cilat lidhen ngushtësisht si me drejtimin e perandorisë bizantine dhe krishtërimit. Kryqi i Labovës ofron një siluetë paksa të reduktuar të kryqit latin se sa kryqin orthodoks me krahë të barabartë. Ai paraqitet i plotë dhe me krahun vertikal të poshtëm pak më të zgjatur. Një formë e tillë është evidentuar nga studiuesit si prezencë fillestare në Parenzo në vitin 540 pas Krishtit. Më pas krahët e kryqit futen më brenda në qendër duke ruajtur në përgjithësi një siluetë të tillë nga shek. VI - X pas Kr.

Duke iu referuar burimeve historike për kryqet në periudhën bizantine dhe pasbizantine, vëmë re se kryqe të çmuar të pajisur me relike të "Kryqit të vërtetë", janë cituar në Liber Pontificalis ku kujtohet nga papa Silvester(314-335) "...de ligno sanctae Crucis domini nostri Iesu Christi in auro et gemmis conclusit" dhe papa Simmaco (498-514) bën "...crucem ex auro cum gemmis ubi inclaudit lignum dominicum". Staurotekët mund të konsiderohen si shembujt më antikë të relikuarëve. I pari kryq që mbahet në dorë (procesional), është figuruar në mozaikun e S. Vitale në Ravena, ku paraqitet "Oborri i Justinianit" me peshkopin Massimian, që mban në dorë një kryq të artë me gurë të çmuar. Këto kryqe të përcaktuar si "Kryqe bekimi" janë mbajtur për shekuj me rradhë. Shembulli më antik i tyre i njohur, i quajtur i "Dëshirës"(Breshia), akoma i tipit grek (me krahë patenti), i datuar më 756-774, i cili nga specialistët theksohet se si tipologji kthehet më vonë në shek.IX-XI.

Sipas një tradite të dokumentuar, është përdorur në altar një kryq dore që rrinte aty gjatë procesionit, gjer në fund të shek. XII. Tipologjia e kryqeve të hershëm, sipas Mille-s, mbetet ajo e kryqeve të stolisur paleokristianë në argjend të petëzuar, me dekoracione në filigramë, rretha të vijëzuar, stolisur me gurë të çmuar dhe një kuti të vogël për relikën e shenjtë, sic është rasti i kryqit të çmuar në Muzeun e Shenjtë të Vatikanit (687-701) në kohën e papa Serxhios, i cili ushqente të tilla simbole gjatë procesionit për festën e Nderimit të Kryqit. Imazhi i kryqëzimit shfaqet rreth shek. IX, në ikonografinë e Christus patiens. Kryqëzimi i Krishtit figurohej në pjesën recto, si dhe në atë verso. Duke qenë se kryqet ishin të lëvizshëm, tentohej të pasurohej me ikonografi nga të dyja anët. Në shek. XII, në fundet e kryqeve shfaqen imazhet e Maries dhe Johanit, e Perëndisë At, e ungjillorëve. Ikonografia e Krishtit e paraqitur mbi recto, shpesh korrespondonte mbi verso me Agnus Dei. I parë në këtë konteks historik, Kryqi i Labovës duket se nuk i përket kësaj periudhe. 

Stauroteca - relikuari, zakonisht në formën e kryqit, janë të destinura të mbajnë relike nga "Kryqi i Vërtetë". Stauroteca, relikuar i drurit të Kryqit, përdoreshin në devocionet private dhe shoqëronin altaret e lëvizshëm, e konsiderohen si shembujt më të vjetër të relikuarëve. Stauroteca në Thesarin e S. Giovanni në Laterano, është e një origjine antike bizantine, dhe sot me një faturë perëndimore. Ndoshta një fat të tillë ka pasur dhe Kryqi i Labovës. Me përjashtim të nyjes lidhëse të kryqit me bazamentin, ku paraqiten simboli i altarit më katër deshë në pikat kardinale, pjesa tjetër e kryqit ndoshta nuk i përket periudhës bizantine të hershme.
Dëshmia e parë e vendosjes së një kryqi në altar, vjen në mesin e shek. V(në Narsai të Nisibe-s, viti 450) në praktikën liturgjike siro-kaldaike. Ndërsa në perëndim kryqi si shenjë liturgjike, është dokumentuar në afreskun e bazilikës së Shën Klementit në Romë në shek.XI, ndërsa në një miniaturë të shenjtë të Abacisë së Marmontierës(biblioteka) më shek. IX. Kryqi fiksohej mbi një nyje dhe mbaronte me një bazë. Përdorimi liturgjik i kryqit në altar gjen një shpërndarje të gjerë paralelisht me kultin për dhimbjet e Krishtit. Përsa i përket karakterit ikonografik, kryqet karakterizohe deri në shek. XI, janë të dekoruar me gurë të cmuar në anën recto. Në fund të shek. X është e përhapur teknika e filigramës, e cila në përgjithësi aplikohet në sfonde. Kryqet në shek.XI-XII, në fakt shumë kryqe - relikuare ose procesional me smalte apo në kristal të fortë. Kryqet e shek. XII-XIII karakterizohen nga një koloristikë e vlershme, duke përsëritur në të objekte në smalto. Gjatë analizës ikonografike me kryqe procesianal të periudhës pasbizantine, nuk konstatojmë ngjashmëri përsa i përket ikonografisë standarte. Pajisja e tij me teknikën e filigramës e vendos atë më shumë në konceptin artistik të shek. X. Por dhe ky datim mbetet i diskutueshëm sepse vetëm në shek.XIV shfaqet figurimi ikonografik i Golgothës, skena e Kryqëzimit të Krishtit, e shoqëruar me figurën e Virgjëreshës dhe Joan Ungjillorit. Ndërsa në shek. XVII bëhet një element përbërës i altarit. Nisur nga konkluzionet e specializuara në tërë hapësirën e krishterë, vështirësohet gjithmonë dhe më tepër datimi i Kryqit të Nderuar të Labovës. Shumë elementë figurativë ikonografikë të evidentuara nga ana jonë më sipër në këtë kryq, si pjesë së ikonografisë bizantine të hershme kërkojnë një vlerësim të mëtejshëm. Pas mbretërimit të Justinianit(527-565), kryqi i vogël në argjend të larë me ar, i dhuruar nga Justini i II(565-578) në Romë me patenën e Stuma-s dhe Riha-s, tregojnë që në Kostandinopojë ekzistonte dhe një stil i tretë oborri, me paraqitje religjioze dhe orientim konvencional, i dallueshëm nga korenti i riprodhimit helenistik. Në këtë periudhë, argjëndaria në artin siriak, tregon një tjetër aspekt të artit të kohës. Vazot e shenjta dhe objektet liturgjike me imazhe të krishtera janë të shumta. Motivet vegjetale në to ruajnë formen natyrale, pa stilizime dhe thjeshtëzime. Figurat ruajnë konsistencën fizike duke ndjekur në mënyrë harmonike ondulaçionet trupore, sipas shijes tradicionale të klasiçizmit. Ndoshta realizimi i Kryqit të Labovës mund të kërkohet aty, si një përjashtim. Megjithatë, eksponatet e pakta të kësaj periudhe në hapësirën shqiptare, e lënë të hapur vendosjen e datimit të Kryqit të Labovës si një dhuratë e mirëfilltë perandorake, në këtë periudhë historike apo më vonë.

Theksimi më 1904, i studiuesit Nikolaos J. Mistiakidhis se Kryqi i Labovës ka hyrë në hapësirën shqiptare më prill të vitit 559, i shoqëruar nga njeriu më i afërt i perandorit Justinian, shpatari i parë Kostandini nga Labova, së bashku me katër priftërinj, dy prej të cilëve quheshin Theofilos dhe Pangratios duket i besueshëm. Ndërsa nisur nga arkivimi i kryqeve të tillë në historinë e krishterë, kjo e dhënë duket e nxituar. Nuk mund të përjashtojmë mundësinë që në Kryqin e Labovës nuk ka elementë ikonografikë që intrigojnë padyshim këtë periudhë të hershme bizantine nën mbretërimin e Justinianit, siç është nyja e gdhëndur me figurime deshësh, mënyra e preçinimit, përkushtimi i Perëndisë At me simbolin e një borse, kryqet e fiksuara mbi glob. Por, i parë në tërësinë e tij, Kryqi i Labovës qëndron koherent dhe për shumë periudha artistike më të vona. Ky dualitet vlerash historike dhe artistike i trupëzuar në të, duket se e kthen Kryqin e Labovës në një relikë të kishterë pa kohë.

Sot, vendndodhja e Kryqit të Labovës nuk dihet. Ai përkujtohet me respekt të veçantë në Kishën e Shën Mërisë në Labovë. Ditën e festës së saj më 8 Shtator, ku mblidhen tërë banorët e saj brenda dhe jashtë vendit, një nderimte veçante zë përkujtimi i Kryqit të Shenjtë që u lidh përjetësisht me emrin e vendbanimit të tyre, Labovës. Me sa duket historia e këtij vendi fshihet por nuk humbet, ashtu si Krishti i mishëruar nën simbolin e luanit me këmbët e prapme të mbështjella, ecën dhe fshin gjurmët e tij.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## Genti^Itali

Restaurimi i pikturës murale në kishën e famshme të Labovës së Kryqit, zbulon një imazh jo të zakontë të Krishtit

Një Krisht i rrallë nën gëlqere


Elsa Demo

Për tetë milionë lekë të vjetra, nëse nuk do të ishin derdhur me kaq vështirësi, nuk do dihej dhe për sa kohë do të gërryhej nën gëlqeren shekullore imazhi i mrekullueshëm i këtij Krishti. Në artin bizantin pak përjashtime gjen nga imazhet ikonografike sidomos të përfytyrimit të Krishtit. Në vend të një portreti asketi para syve kemi njeriun që sikur e tremb jeta e përjetshme, ku sytë nga të përvuajtur janë të ftohtë, disi të habitur, pak të shqyer e të trembur. Buzët të holla, të vogla njëlloj, por jo të shtrënguara sa të krijojnë një lulegojë, përkundrazi janë thjesht të qepura e pak të rëna.
Fytyra nuk i ngjan një trekëndëshi të kthyer përmbys, por është e plotë, mjekrra gjithashtu burrërore. Duket jo aq bir i perëndisë se sa një njeri i tokës. Megjithëse flokët dhe aureola e artë, janë tipike të atij imazhi pikë për pikë kanonik që njihet.
Kjo pikturë murale, ku në qendër është krishti dhe në të majtë Shën Mëria që nuk shfaqet pastër, është skena kryesore e zbuluar nga restaurimi i kohëve të fundit në kishën e Labovës së Kryqit, në Gjirokastrës. Katër metër katrorë pikturë murale ishin fshehur nën gëlqere. Në fakt e gjithë kisha është e veshur fund e anë nga gëlqerja. Specialistët e Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës që pastruan 20 m2 sipërfaqe muri nga kjo bardhësi gërryese, thonë se as prindërit e vendasve që janë sot 50-60 vjeçarë nuk e mbanin mend që kur kisha ishte në këtë gjendje. 
Autorët e projektit për restaurimin e pikturës murale janë Adrian Çene dhe Gentian Vokopola që së bashku me grupin e punës të Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës, Mihallaq Qarri dhe Spiro Laçka, punuan për dyzet ditë, me mbështetjen e Drejtorisë Rajonale të Monumenteve në Gjirokastër. Sipas drejtuesve të Monumenteve është bërë një punë serioze. Po ky grup ka punuar edhe për restaurimin e afreskave në Xhaminë e Ethem Beut në Tiranë dhe rivendosjen e afreskëve në kishën e Shën Todrit Kadi Pasha, në Lushnje. Projekti ynë parashikonte një restaurim estetik, që do të thotë se nuk do të bëhej vetëm heqja e gëlqeres dhe pastrimi me bisturi. Por është bërë integrimi piktorik i figurës dhe janë aplikuar teknika të reja si qepje, pastrim me wishap,- thotë Adrian Çene, një nga autorët e projektit i cili para se të merrte këtë punë përsipër, është specializuar në Venecia për pikturë murale. 
Kisha është funksionale. Besimtari ashtu si turisti nuk do të shohë mure të rrjepur. Prandaj është i nevojshëm restaurimi që të jetë e vizitueshme. Tani edhe rruga po asfaltohet dhe ky objekt ndodhet në të njëjtin itinerar turistik me Sarandën e Butrintin. Ndodhet vetëm 15 km larg Gjirokastrës. 
Pikturat murale mendohet të jenë të shek.XI dhe do të ishte e pazakontë që imazhet e zbuluara, ti përkasin kësaj kohe, kur ikonografia aplikohej sipas disa parimeve strikte. 
Sipas studiuesit gjerman Gutram Koch, kisha e Shën Mërisë në Labovën e Kryqit është një nga monumentet më të rëndësishme mesjetare të Shqipërisë dhe njëkohësisht të mbarë arkitekturës bizantine. Eshtë e tipit të kryqit të brendashkruar me kupolë. Në vitin 1776 janë rindërtuar strukturat e dëmtuara të kishës. Sipas burimeve, ajo i përket shek.VI, periudhës së Justinianit të madh i cili mbretëroi gjatë viteve 527-563. Me porosi të këtij perandori, mendohet të jetë sjellë këtu kryqi i famshëm, nga i cili ka mbetur emërtimi Labova e Kryqit, i pajisur me një copë druri të shenjtë, nga kryqi ku u kryqëzua Krishti. 
Vetëm nëse do të ketë fonde do të vazhdojë projekti në ambiente të tjera për konsolidimin e harqeve, kolonave. Do të përdorim të njëjtat teknika për pastrimin e blozës dhe evidentimin e pikturës në kupolën e mbuluar me gëlqere. Janë krijuar boshllëqe që ndikojnë në shkëputjen e afreskut nga muri si pasojë e lagështisë së brendshme,- thotë Vokopola, një nga autorët e projektit. 
Të tërheq vëmendjen fakti se ky është projekti i tretë që IMK realizon nga të rinjtë. Këtë verë është bërë një punë e madhe në dy kisha të rëndësishme si kjo e Labovës së Kryqit dhe ajo e 40 shenjtorëve në Sarandë. Ndërkaq priten rezultatet nga kisha e Balldrenit në Lezhë.
Me rezultatet e projektit të tyre të parë specialistët e rinj përballen me hipotezat nëse projekti do të vazhdojë. Tetë milionë lekë të vjetra të investuara në një trashëgimi qindravjeçare. Atëherë si pretendon Ministria e Kulturës tiu heqë pluhurin monumenteve, kur dhjetëfishin e kësaj shifre e hedh për aktivitete që zgjasin vetëm një natë. Politika që ndjek kjo ministri për imazhin e kulturës shqiptare, të lë përshtypjen sikur më e rëndësishme është si na shohin të tjerët, kur në fakt nuk përmbushen detyrimet urgjente, që ekzistojnë pavarësisht çmendojnë turistët.

----------


## il_padrino

*Cdo vite ne daten 8 shtator ne fshatin Labove e Kryqit (emri mare nga Kryqi qe ka patur ky fshat) ne rethin e Gjirokastres festohet emri i kishes. Nje gje te ben pershtypje nga ky fshat eshte menyra se si sillen banoret me te miqte qe ndodhen ne kete fshat. Mbase ndonjerit i ka rene rasti te udhetoj ne ate fshat dhe te vizitoj kishen 1500 vjecare nje nga me te vjetrat ne ballkan. Por gjeja me unike per kete fshat ka qene Kryqi i arte duke i dhene edhe emrin ketij vendi. Kisha eshte ndertuar ne 554  e.s si dhurate ndaj banoreve. Gjeja qe e bente shume unike kryqin ishte se druri qe ai ruhej ishte mare nga kryqi ku ishte kryqezuar  Krishti. Kryqi kishte vite qe ruhej ne vendin e tij te fshet ne kish qe vetem prifti e dinte. Por ka qene sistemi komunist qe ne vitet 1960 te prishte kultet fetare por kisha e Shen Meris u quajt vend kulturor dhe nuk u prish por u mbrojt nga shteti si pasuri kulturore. Kurse kruqi ju dha banoreve qe te ruhej dhe kur te vinte ndonje "vizitor"ta nxirnin per ta pare. Ne vitin 1989-1990 Kisha u be subjekt vjedhjeje nga disa njerez qe banoret i njohin se cilen jane por cdo gje u harua. Dhe ata vodhen edhe kryqin se bashku me kutin e drunjte. Kane kaluar plote 16 vjet qe atehre dhe asgje nuk eshte bere per te gjetur Kryqin. Disa lajme u hapen qe e kishin pare kruqin te demtuar por ishin vetem llafe. Nje lajme i fundit qe ka dale thote qe kryqi eshte pare ne Agio Oros ne Greqi por askush nuk e di sa e vertet eshte kjo. Megjithate uroj qe kryqi ti kthehet nje dite vendit qe e pagezoi me emrin e tij.*

----------


## Snow^White

Shume interesante keto dhe shume terheqese kur i lexon!
Ndenja i lexova nje me nje te gjitha dhe me terhoqen!

----------


## McBlind

*foto nga kisha e laboves*

----------


## McBlind

*foto te tjera nga kisha*

----------


## laura_st

KISHA E SHEN MERISE                                                                                                                 Ne lagjen poshte te Laboves se Siperme ka nje kishe te Lashte.Eshte ndertuar nen kujdesin e perandorit Justiman.Fotografia e tij ndodhet ne kishe si e Shenjt.Ne vendin ku u ndertua kisha ishte nje vend i shenjt Pellazgjik.Kisha e Laboves ka motive Bizantine.Kupola e saj esht e njejte por me masa me te vogla se ajo e Shen Sofise ne Kostandinopol.  ME RESPEKT LAURA.

----------


## laura_st

Materialet per ndertimin e KISHES SE SHEN MERIS filluan qe ne vitin 554 dhe vazhduan per nje koh te gjat deri ne vitin 559,ku u be edhe inagurimi 
i saj.Nga ikonat me me vlere eshe ajo e SHEN MERISE e cila ka arthur nga Venecia si dhe nje ungjill prej lekure ne te cilen ishte shkruar emri i dhuruesit Justiniani i madh.ME RESPEKT LAURA

----------


## laura_st

Me inagurimin e Kishes Perandori Jusitnian i dhuroj kishes 1000 monedha floriri,200 renje ullinj si dhe 1/10 e prodhimit te zones perreth.Kisha mirmbahej me shpenzimet e veta.Ne Laboven e Kryqit numeroheshin mbi 10 prifterinj,qe kan dhene meshe ne gjuh greke,si dhe ne shqip!   ME RESPEKT NGA FAMILJA SPIRO KALLAJNXHI

----------


## Archon

Një pjesë e madhe e monumenteve kryesisht atyre të kultit kanë nevojë për studime të mëtejshme dhe fakte që të vërtetojnë datimin e tyre.  Një rast i tillë është Kisha e Labovës së Kryqit në Gjirokastër, e cila sipas studimit të Gazmend Mukës, të publikuar në njëvjetorin e vdekjes së tij, mbështet krijimin e saj në shekullin e VI-të dhe jo të XIII-të siç pranohej deri më tani.
"Kjo kishe ka tërhequr vëmendjen e shumë shkencëtarëve dhe kryesisht mbeteshin në mendimin e shekullit të X dhe në shekullin e XIII, duke anashkaluar një mbishkrim që Kisha e Labovës së Kryqit u ndërtua nga protospathari i Justinianit në vitin 556. Vërteton tezën që kisha është e shekullit të VI. Në këtë mënyrë, studimi i gazit i cili është i gjithanshëm, bëhet në këtë libër një burim shumë i mirë për studiuesit e mëvonshëm",-tha Sulejman Dashi, studiues i monumenteve, raporton AS.
"Janë gojëdhëna të shkruajtura në fillim të shekullit të XX, vitet e para të shekullit XX, të cilat kërkojnë konfrontim në burimet historike, në një kohë që për fatin tonë të keq, burimet historike nuk janë ende të botuara siç duhen botuar, përfshi edhe atë që quhet Kronika e Gjirokastrës", - tha Aleksandër Meksi, studiues i monumenteve.
Njohësit e këtyre monumenteve theksojnë se shumë monumente kanë nevojë të zbulohen, restaurohen dhe promovohen pasi mungesa e infrastrukturës i lë ato jashtë vëmendjes.
"Ka shumë monumente, sidomos ato që janë gjysmë të rrënuara, por një pjesë edhe janë restauruar nga Instituti i Monumenteve, por që kërkojnë gjithmonë hulumtime, veçanërisht në hulumtimet e vjetra të autorëve të ndryshëm dhe jo vetëm kishat, janë xhamitë, janë teqet, janë manastiret",-theksoi Dashi.
"Këto monumente duhen kthyer në të vizituara. Ju e keni parë që atje nuk shkohet në Labovë, sepse rruga është e paasfaltuar, ku mund të ishte një pikë vizitorësh të huaj që duhet të vinin për të vizituar Gjirokastrën. Ka vend për punime, restaurime, ka vend për botime që të kthehen në qendra të vizituara",-u shpreh Meksi.
Kisha e Lindjes së Shën Mërisë në Labovën e Kryqit e ndërtuar në stilin bizantin me kryqin e brendashkruar në kupolë, është një nga më të veçantat sa i takon vlerave arkitekturore, por edhe pikturave murale të zbuluara më vonë.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*“Pranvera Hoxha, e përfshirë në vjedhjen e kryqit të Labovës”*

Stefan Miha duke folur për “Panorama”

Banori, Stefan Miha ne interviste per “Panorama” tregon vizitat e dyshimta në ‘80. Kryqi që ruhej në shtëpinë e një fshatari u vendos me dhunë në kishë, ku edhe u grabit.

Ca më tej daljes së Gjirokastrës, janë dy Labova, ajo e Kryqit dhe e Zhapës. Pakkush e di se kjo e dyta quhet e tillë në nder të Vangjel Zhapës (dikur, deri sa të pagëzohej me emrin e tij, quhej Labovë e Madhe), filantropit të njohur, sponsorizuesit të lojërave të para moderne olimpike. Labova tjetër, që është pagëzuar nga emri i shenjtë, në qendër të saj ka një nga momentet më me vlerë të arkitekturës mesjetare shqiptare, Kishën e Shën Mërisë së Labovës së Kryqit. Sapo e sheh, nuk ke nevojë të pyesësh pse fshati ka marrë këtë emër.

Por historia e kishës, më mirë thënë e Kryqit të kishës, nuk ishte aq e dukshme sa bukuria dhe lashtësia e saj. Për t’u futur në të duhej telefonuar mirëmbajtësi, kujdestari i saj që domosdo e kishte shtëpinë fare pranë, Vangjel Memo. Numri relativisht i madh (referuar atyre çka na thanë) i vizitorëve që zbritën njëherazi përpara kishës (si një prej vendeve për t’u vizituar, përfshirë në axhendën e Agjencisë Kombëtare të Turizmit), bëri që shtëpinë të mos e linte vetëm mirëmbajtësi i kishës, por edhe banorë të tjerë të vjetër të fshatit që e kishin jetën të lidhur ngushtësisht me historinë e asaj kishe.

Më i vjetri ishte Stefan Miha, mësuesi i Historisë që e mban fotografinë e kryqit të Kishës së Labovës, në pjesën e tejdukshme të portofolit të tij, që nuk e heq nga xhepi i brendshëm, në krahun e majtë të xhaketës. Stefani është më i revoltuari. Ashtu si të gjithë banorët e fshatit dhe jo vetëm, pengu i tij më i madh është zhdukja e kryqit. Të atij kryqi që thuhet se kishte një copë dru nga kryqi ku u kryqëzua Krishti. Miha duket se ka pritur me padurim t’i vijnë gazetarët në derë, për të shfryrë gjithë ç’ka mbajtur brenda vetes. Këtë herë pa u kursyer edhe në emra, çka shokët e tij druhen ta bëjnë.

Pse jeni kaq i lidhur me kryqin e humbur të kishës? Ç’ju lidh ju më shumë se të tjerët me të?

Lidhja ime shpirtërore me këtë kryq është që në fëmijëri. Në këtë foto që shihni jam unë në moshë të vogël, duhet të kem qenë rreth 7 vjeç, që i hidhja ujë priftit teksa në Kishën e Shën Gjergjit bëhej një ceremoni fetare me kryqin. Fotografinë e kryqit e kam mbajtur gjithnjë me vete. Kur kryqi humbi, më thirrën për të më pyetur nëse ai i fotografisë sime ishte apo jo origjinali.

Kisha “Lindja e Shën Mërisë” në Labovë
Në ç’vit ka humbur kryqi?

Ka humbur në vitin 1989. Arkitekti gjerman Guntram Koch pat ardhur 3 herë në këtë kishë, aq sa krijuam edhe miqësi bashkë. Bëri një punë studimore për historikun e kësaj kishe. Me sa duket, meqë në Mynih është i ndërtuar Muzeu Historik i Bizantistikës. Pranvera Hoxha kishte ardhur disa herë me bashkëshortin e saj arkitekt, gjoja për të parë strukturën arkitekturore të kishës, sepse ndërkohë po bënte në Krujë ndërtimin e kështjellës. Pak kohë pas këtyre vizitave humbi kryqi.

Pse i lidhni këto vizita me humbjen e kryqit?

Po sepse nuk kam me çfarë ta lidh tjetër humbjen e tij, nuk ishte e lehtë ta merrte një dokushdo, që nuk i dinte rëndësinë. Nuk do të guxonte… Pasi u prishën kishat, ne e mbanim në ruajtje kryqin në një familje këtu në fshat.

(Specialen e plote nga Ani Jaupaj e lexoni sot ne Panorama)

Panorama

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Labova e Kryqit, fshati turistik që kërkon rrugë* 

Postuar në: Kulturë | Me: 14/06/2013

inkona 2 e krishtit (1)“E vetmja kërkesë që kemi është të na shtroni rrugën që turistët të mund të vijnë në Kishën e Kryqit, kisha më e vjetër e ndërtuar nga perandori Justinian”- kështu thotë Vangjel Memo, përgjegjësi i Institutit të Monumenteve për kishën e Labovës. Fshati me histori të vjetër që i përket të dyja epokave para erës sonë dhe këtij 2000 vjeçari është lënë në harresë. “Para erës sonë lashtësinë e këtij fshati e okumenton vetë kalaja e lashtë ilire, pellazge që ndodhet në këtë fshat. Është një kala gjigande që ofron shumë vlera të trashëgimisë sonë kulturore. Për 2000 vjeçarin tonë është kisha e Labovës. E ndërtuar më 554. Po si është ndërtuar kisha e Shën Mërisë në Labovë? Sipas Memos që luan dhe rolin e cicëronit për turistët e pakët që arrijnë të ngjiten në fshat, kisha është ndërtuar nga vetë perandori Justinian si dhuratë për Kostandinin e Labovës. “Kostandin Laboviti ka shërbyer në oborrin e perandorit Justinian në Romë. Ishte gjeneral i ushtirsë së Justinianit dhe fitoi të gjitha luftrat ku ai ishte. Pas fitoreve të njëpasnjëshme perandori Justinan i tha se çfarë donte si dhurate për fitoret e tij. Ai i përgjigjet: “Unë nuk dua asgjë por dua që në fshtain tim Labovë të ndërtohet një kishë e bukur.” Kështu vetë perandori Justinian më 554 urdhëroi ndërtimin e kësaj kishe që kemi trashëguar ne sot. Kjo kishë ka patur 12 murgjër. Të gjitha besimet kristiane vareshin nga kjo kishë. Kisha ka patur përreth 2000 shtëpi. Po pse fshati mori emrin Labovë e Kryqit? “Pasi u ndërtua kisha vetë perandori Justinian thirri në oborrin e tij rreth 15 burra labovitë që i lanë përshtypje perandorit. Si dhuratë për këta burra ai urdhëroi që të bëhej një kryq e të derdhej në rreth 450 gramë flori.”- thotë Memo. Edhe pse fshati mban emir Labova e Kryqit, kryqi nuk është më aty. Që prej vitit 1989 ai është vjedhur dhe pavarësisht kërkesave të njëpasnjëshme të banorëve për të nisur kërkimet për kryqin që i dha emrin fshatit asgjë nuk është bërë në këtë drejtim. “Kryqi është vjedhur në ‘89 dhe nuk është gjetur akoma. Pasi erdhi kryqi nga Roma fshati e mori emrin Labovë e Kryqit. “Na vijnë shumë vizitorë dhe kisha qëndron e hapur rregullisht pasi ka një vlerë të veçantë por që kjo vlerë historike të shfrytëzohet dhe të mirëmbahet duhet të ndërtohet rruga. Rruga është shumë e keqe kështu vizitorët hezitojnë të ngjiten deri këtu. Nëse rruga do të bëhet ky fshat do të ketë shumë të ardhura dhe kisha do të mirëmbahet shumë më mirë.”- thotë Memo. Kisha ka dhe një veçanti tjetër. Ajo fsheh poshtë gëlqeres figura murale që presin të zbulohen nga specialistët. “Kur është ndërtuar kjo kishë nuk ka qenë me këtë panoramë që ka tani. Ka qenë me pllaka guri dhe muret me figura murale. Kur u pushtua nga Turqia ata e kthyen në depo armësh dhe e dëmtuan duke i lyer muret me gëlqere. Poshtë bojës që ata kanë vënë ka figrua murale që duken vende-vende. Nëse do të pastrohen dhe do të restaurohen poshtë gëlqeres do të zbulohen shumë figura murale. Ky ikonastas është ndërtuar në shek 16-të” – shpjegon Vangjel Memo. Për mungesë fondesh këto figura murale do të vazhdojnë të qëndrojnë të fshehura poshtë bojës së bardhë. “Unë jam caktuar nga Monumentet e Kulturës për mirëmbajtjen e kishës. Por forcë financiare që ta mirëmbaj vetë nuk kam. Dhe të ardhurat që sjell kisha nuk mjaftojnë. Ne na e kanë vjedhur katër here kishën në këto 20 vjet dhe vetë banorët e fshatit paguajnë një roje për ta ruajtur kishën e tyre natën”.

Kombetare.al

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Kozara Kati: Kryqi i kishës së Labovës u dërgua jashtë Shqipërie*

Fatmira Nikolli

Im atë u interesua për një kohë të gjatë për fatin e kryqit të kishës së Labovës. E vetmja gjë që mësoi ishte që është dërguar jashtë Shqipërie". Kozara Kati, e bija e ish-ministrit Vasil Kati, vjen në një rrëfim për fshatin Labovë e Kryqit, pranë Libohovës në Gjirokastër, fshat nga i cili është origjina e saj.
Humbja e kryqit të kishës së Labovës, që daton në shek.V, ndërtuar nga Justiniani, i cili me shumë gjasa ka mbajtur në këtë kishë edhe ceremoninë e tij martesore, ka një rëndësi të madhe për Kozarën. Edhe pse nuk e beson shumë, në vegjëli, e gjyshja i ka treguar se kryqi kishte fuqi shëruese dhe se shumë banorë të zonës kanë gjetur qetësinë prej tij. Rreth 24 vite pas humbjes së objektit të shenjtë, që besohej që qe ndërtuar me drurin e kryqit në të cilin vdiq Krishti, askush nuk të jep një informacion të saktë. "Ka shumë legjenda për humbjen e tij...", - thotë ajo me keqardhje. Më tej gjatë bisedës, Kozara sjell në vëmendje faktin që në shumë raste meshat në atë kishë mbahen në gjuhën greke, gjë që ajo e konsideron të pafalshme. "Ajo i takon kohës së Bizantit dhe është autoktone, nuk ka asnjë lidhje me kishën greke. Meshat duhen mbajtur në gjuhën shqipe", - thekson Kozara.
Zonja Kati, ju jeni me origjinë nga Labova e Kryqit në Gjirokastër. Cilat janë vlerat e kishës së fshatit?
Labova e Kryqit është një fshat që ndodhet në anën tjetër të Gjirokastrës, përballë saj, mbi Libohovë. Është një fshat nga i cili kam origjinën e babait dhe që ka marrë emrin nga kisha në qendër të fshatit, me një histori shumë të vjetër të origjinës së saj. Për arsye të vlerave historike që ka, kisha e Labovës së Kryqit meriton të ketë shumë më tepër vëmendje. Nuk jam historiane, por kam mundur të mësoj se kisha është shumë e vjetër. Është ngritur që në kohën e Justinianit, i cili dhe financoi ndërtimin e saj. Ajo i takon kohës së Bizantit dhe është autoktone, nuk ka asnjë lidhje me kishën greke apo pravosllave.
Ka pretendime të tilla?
Ka pasur pretendime të tilla, por origjina e saj është shqiptare. Ajo ka mundur t'u rezistojë shekujve, pavarësisht betejave që mund të jenë bërë, sepse për fat të keq nuk kemi asnjë lloj historiku të dokumentuar dhe të vërtete mbi jetën e saj në shekuj. Rëndësi ka që është në këmbë dhe është e mrekullueshme. Çdo datë 8 shtator banorët e Labovës festojnë Ditën e Shën Mërisë, një festë madhështore ku labovitët vijnë nga të gjitha anët e botës.
Kjo kishë ka nevojë për vëmendje. Banorët kudo që ndodhen kontribuojnë vazhdimisht me para për mirëmbajtjen e saj. Por kjo nuk është e mjaftueshme, pasi ky tempull ka vlera të jashtëzakonshme. Ajo ka ruajtur për shekuj me radhë një kryq të rrallë brenda saj. Kryqi u ka shërbyer fshatarëve për t'u qetësuar e për t'u kuruar.
Si përdorej kryqi për të shëruar të sëmurët?
Labovitët kishin shumë besim tek Kryqi (Kriqi); e quanin çudibërës, e merrnin në shtëpi sa herë që kishin ndonjë hall apo problem shëndetësor, e vendosnin poshtë jastëkut të fëmijës apo të sëmurit dhe, mbase është besim i tepërt, por gjyshja ime më thoshte se ai kërciste tri herë dhe pas kësaj, fëmija përmirësohej. Unë nuk jam supersticioze dhe nuk besoj në gjëra që nuk i kam parë vetë, por nëna më thoshte se ai bënte mrekullira. Ishte një kryq i vogël, për të cilin thuhej se ishte i punuar me drurin e kryqit me të cilin u kryqëzua Krishti. Prapë them, mbase është besim i tepruar, por ja që u ka lehtësuar vuajtjet fshatarëve.
Si humbi kryqi, çfarë dini ju?
Ai u vodh në kishë. Labovitët kishin mundur ta ruanin duke e mbajtur të fshehur nga diktatura për dekada me radhë. Ishte një objekt i shenjtë, labovitët e dinin mirë se ç'vlera kishte. Aq më tepër kur Shqipëria u shpall vendi i parë ateist në botë, në 1968. Të gjitha kishat e xhamitë u mbyllën. Shumë u shkatërruan në mënyrë barbare, pa menduar fare për besimtarët, për historinë, për pasojat, thjesht me një urdhër nga lart. Sot, neve na është rikthyer e drejta e besimit fetar, e cila na u mohua për rreth 23 vjet. Aksioni makabër për shkatërrimin e kishave dhe xhamive në atë kohë iu ngarkua rinisë dhe ajo e pranoi dhe e zbatoi; pushteti shtet bënte ligjin.
A jeni interesuar ju ose babai juaj për të mësuar se ku shkoi kryqi? Banorët akuzojnë Pranvera Hoxhën; ju çfarë informacioni keni?
Ka shumë legjenda për vjedhjen e kryqit. Unë nuk mund të vë dorën tek askush dhe nuk mund të akuzoj asnjë, pasi është një aksion kriminal do thosha unë, me të cilin duhet të merren drejtësia dhe organet shtetërore. Babai im është interesuar shumë në lidhje me këtë, duke shpresuar se kryqi diku do të gjendet. Megjithatë, pas shumë thashethemesh, babait tim i kanë thënë se e kanë nxjerrë jashtë Shqipërie. Është çuar diku jashtë. Gjithsesi, fakti që kryqi nuk është më, nuk e ka dobësuar magjinë e kishës. Një labovit që banon në USA, ka bërë një kryq të ngjashëm me origjinalin dhe ia ka dhuruar kishës. Njerëzit kthehen gjithnjë tek ajo, e duan, e respektojnë, gjejnë ngushëllim, e ndihmojnë.
Megjithatë është goditur disa herë nga krimi, ku janë marrë disa ikona qindravjeçare.
Disa u kthyen, po unë nuk e di nëse janë origjinale apo imitime. Atë natë vjedhja ka qenë e organizuar shumë mirë. Krejt papritur janë fikur dritat në të gjithë fshatin. U futën nga dritarja dhe u morën. Për mua ky është një akt kriminal; janë vjedhur objekte me vlera të jashtëzakonshme dhe ato duhet t'i mbrojë shteti, janë pasuri kombëtare.
Në kohën e komunizmit, labovitët thonë që babai juaj, Vasil Kati ka ndërhyrë për ta shpëtuar kishën e Labovës nga shkatërrimi; a është e vërtetë?
Po, edhe ajo ishte në listën e atyre që duheshin shkatërruar. Në atë kohë, im atë, si një njeri që e adhuronte kishën sepse ishte rritur pranë saj dhe kishte kaluar shumë momente të jetës së tij aty, bëri ç'mundi. Duke qenë se ishte një njeri që kishte akses edhe në nivele të larta, arriti të siguronte që kisha të mos shembej. Ajo u mbyll dhe u kthye në magazinë. Kështu, ikonostasi, ikonat, pikturat murale etj., nuk u dëmtuan aspak, u ruajtën me fanatizëm nga fshatarët, njësoj si u ruajt edhe Kryqi. Pra, asgjë nuk u dëmtua, dhe natyrisht ishte një kontribut jo vetëm i babait, por i gjithë fshatarëve që i ruajtën. Kisha e Labovës së Kryqit është një ndër tri kishat më të vjetra në Ballkan. Unë mendoj se duhet më tepër vëmendje për të, mund të ishte. Unë kam tentuar të bisedoj me zyrtarë të UNESCO-s për ta futur në mbrojtjen e saj. Deri tani asnjë përgjigje. Kisha e Labovës është një pasuri kombëtare, nuk u takon vetëm labovitëve por të gjithëve, afër e larg saj. Ajo mund të jetë burim zhvillimi për zonën ku ndodhet, ka një interes të madh të turistëve, vijnë nga vende të ndryshme si Greqia etj.
Ka monumente të tjera zona?
Po, ka edhe një kishë tjetër në Labovën e sipërme, si dhe një kala. Pak të njohura. Askush nuk i përmend dhe është për të ardhur keq. Ajo që unë do të shtoja është se im atë kishte bërë një plan për zhvillimin e zonës ku parashihet që kalaja dhe dy kishat do t'i sillnin zonës një tjetër standard jetese. Ai ishte i bindur që historia do vlerësohej. Thonë që kisha e Labovës është një model në miniaturë i kishës së Shën Sofisë së Stambollit e gjithashtu thuhet se vetë Justiniani e ka bërë martesën në këtë kishë. Kjo tregon se sa e zhvilluar ka qenë kjo zonë shekuj më parë dhe se sa pas dore është lënë ajo sot.
Ju keni kontribuar edhe për ndërtimin e rrugës së zonës...
Banorët e zonës erdhën tek unë dhe më kërkuan ndihmë për ndërtimin e zonës. I shkova në zyrë Pandeli Majkos, aso kohe ministër i Mbrojtjes; sapo kishte mbaruar ndërtimi i rrugës së Llogorasë, me ndihmën e reparteve të ushtrisë. Majko me kënaqësi dhe pa mëdyshje premtoi që rruga do të ndërtohej. Ndihmoi duke sjellë repartin e xhenios dhe makineritë e rënda. Rruga u ndërtua edhe me kontributin e vetë komunitetit të Labovës. Banorëve iu lehtësua pak udhëtimi për në Libohovë e Gjirokastër. Kur u përurua rruga, ata i kërkuan ministrit Majko për të ndërtuar rrugën edhe për në fshatrat e tjera, që në fakt u realizua. Sot Labova e Kryqit ka nevojë urgjente për të bërë rregullimin përfundimtar të asaj rruge, që të dalin në pah vlerat monumentale, shpirtërore e historike të zonës.
*Kisha e Labovës nuk kishte prift. Merret nga zona të tjera për të kryer ritet fetare?
Po, vjen nga Gjirokastra. Ndihem keq kur prifti që vjen i lexon psalmet në gjuhën greke. Ajo nuk është kishë greke, është kishë shqiptare, autoktone. Banorët e zonës janë shqiptarë autoktonë. Nuk arrij ta pranoj këtë.
Prifti që vjen aty, është grek apo shqiptar?
Është shqiptar, dhe unë ia kam thënë që kisha është shqiptare e jo greke dhe se duhet t'i lexojë psalmet shqip.*
Pse i lexon në gjuhën greke?
Mbase sepse dikush i ka kërkuar që ta bëjë këtë, ose sepse mbase dikush do që të thotë se kisha është greke. Nuk e di. Pas zhurmës që bëra unë dhe kritikave ndaj priftit, një vit erdhi një prift tjetër, At Ilia, dhe psali në gjuhën shqipe. Nuk duhen politizuar kisha dhe besimi; nëse politika ndërhyn, është për të ardhur keq. Por, theksoj prapë se kisha e Labovës është shqiptare. Ajo është e shenjtë, një pasuri kombëtare për të cilën ne duhet të kujdesemi e ta mbrojmë, është tregues i gjallë i historisë, kulturës e qytetarisë sonë.

Balkanweb

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Kisha e Labovës, Stefan Miha: Kryqi i rrallë u 'mor' nga Pranvera Hoxha*

Fatmira Nikolli

Një kishë e ndërtuar fillimisht në vitin 520 pas Krishtit, ka ruajtur përreth 1500 vjet brenda mureve të saj, një thesar. Një kryq i punuar në Bizant, me pjesë nga kryqi në të cilin vdiq Krishti, dhuruar një prijësi të Gjirokastrës së kohës nga vetë perandori Justinian...
Kjo është legjenda që mbështjell me mister kishën e Labovës së Kryqit në Gjirokastër. Ajo është njëri nga monumentet më interesante në Shqipëri dhe për të shkuar atje, duhet ndjekur rruga drejt Libohovës. Agjencia Kombëtare e Turizmit, në kuadër në nismës, "Nise udhëtimin tënd nga Shqipëria jote", organizoi një udhëtim drejt saj dy ditë më parë.
Kisha është e rrethuar me një mur të lartë, ndonëse madhështia e saj ngrihet mbi mure, drejt qiellit. Kambanat e saj, oshëtinë në të gjithë fshatin Labovë, fshat që i ngjan një qyteze, tashmë të perënduar. Muret vjetra, portat karakteristike, çatitë e gurta, të kujtojnë ende se je në një mes të historisë, ruajtur mirë, ndërsa i struket modernzimit, atje lart në një kodër të thellë.
Kisha e Labovës së Kryqit është një nga më të vjetrat në Shqipëri dhe siç thamë më lart, dikur mbante një relike të shenjtë që besohej se ishte pjesë e kryqit të vërtetë të Krishtit. Specialistët kanë shkruar se ndërtesa është tipike bizantine me një kupolë të lartë qendrore, me navën dhe aislet e ndërtuara në mënyrë që të krijojnë figurën e kryqit. Hyrja kryesore në kishë është përmes një narteksi të mëvonshëm. Ka të paktën 9 nivele të dallueshme afreskesh të pikturuara në sipërfaqen e mureve të brendshme. Kisha, siç shihet sot, është kryesisht ndërtim i shekullit të 13-të dhe kohës së Despotatit të Epirit, megjithëse një themel fillestar mund të shkojë thellë në kohën e Perandorit Justinian në vitet 527-565 e.j.
Ne kemi intervistuar Stefan Mihën, një historian të fshatit, për të mësuar më shumë mbi legjendën e kishës dhe historinë e kryqit.
Zoti Miha, si e mbani mend kishën në kohën e komunizmit? E keni parë kryqin që është vjedhur?
E mbaj mend se e kam parë çdo ditë deri më 1989. Unë ruaj në shtëpi fotografinë origjinale të kryqit. Kur kam qenë 7 vjeç, në kishën e Shën Gjergjit bëhej çdo 22 prill ceremonia fetare me kryqin. Atëkohë, unë isha ndihmësi i priftit.
Si u vodh kryqi i rrallë i kishës?
Ai u vodh në vitin 1989.
Si u vodh, si hynë hajdutët në kishë?
U shpërthye dera e kishës. Ishin dy djem gjysmakë nga Peshkëpia. Ata i përdori Sigurimi i Shtetit si karrem dhe hapën fjalët se gjoja e kishin vjedhur ata. Ky ishte organizimin fiktiv i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Gjoja ata kishin shpërthyer derën anash kishës dhe u hap llafi se kryqi u vodh nga këta gjysmakë. Po kush e beson këtë? Ata i arrestuan dhe i dënua, nga ana tjetër, në fshat thuhej se 'hajdutët' i kishin rrëfyer Sigurimit të Shtetit se kryqin e vjedhur, e kishin çuar tek një argjendpunues në Tiranë. Kur ky argjendpunuesi u kishte thënë se kryqi nuk vlente, ata e kishin hedhur në koshin e plehrave. Ja kështu gjoja e zgjidhën çështjen.
Ndërkohë çfarë u mësua në fshat për vjedhjen? E morët vesh të vërtetën? Kush mendoni ju se e kam marrë?
Mafia shtetërore, shteti komunist e ka marrë, Nexhmija, Ramizi e veçanërisht Pranvera Hoxha.
Pse akuzoni vajzën e Enver Hoxhës?
Sepse ajo ishte shumë e dhënë pas kësaj kishe. Ajo vinte shumë shpesh këtu. Ka ardhur disa herë edhe me Aleksandër Meksin. Ia kishte vënë syrin ajo dhe Guntram Koch, drejtori i Muzeut Bizantistik në Mynih. Pas disa vizitave të kësaj natyre, kryqi u zhduk. Më erdhi në fillim të demokracisë në shtëpi kandidati për deputet, Kleanthi Koçi. I kërkova informacion për kryqin dhe ai m'u përgjigj që do jetë në thesarin e shtetit. Kur filloi demokracia, dërguam kryeplakun e fshatit që ta kërkonte, por nuk e gjeti. Kur u thye kryeplaku në fshat hetuesit e Gjirokastrës na kërcënuan se po vazhduat të kërkoni për kryqin, do t'u iki koka.
Dyshoni tek Guntram Koch?
Ai ishte drejtor i Muzeut të Bizantistikës në Mynih e ka ardhur shpesh te kisha jonë. Unë qeshë miqësuar shumë me të. Pati bërë edhe një punim shkencor për këtë kishë dhe historikun e saj. Me të, vinte shpesh edhe vajza e Enverit, Pranvera Hoxha. Ajo vinte edhe me të shoqin, që ishte arkitekt (Kolaneci), për të parë strukturën arkitekturore të kishës. Pak kohë pas këtyre vizitave, humbi kryqi.
I shihni këto vizita të lidhura me humbjen e kryqit?
Po. Ne e kemi ruajtur për shumë kohë kryqin. Pasi u prishën kishat, atë e mbanim në një familje këtu në fshat.
Te cila familje e ruanit?
Në familjen e Sevo Papajt. E fshehëm aty sepse e kërkonte shteti. Që nga 1945 e deri sa u vodh e kërkonin shpesh, por ne si fshat nuk e dorëzonim. Kur u prishën kishat, unë vetë kam qenë në komision. Nuk u përzjeva shumë, por edhe kjo kishë ishte vënë në plan për t'u prishur, ashtu si gjithë të tjerat. Ndërkohë, ndiqja provimet në Tiranë për Histori-Filologji. Atje në universitet kishim ministrin e Tregtisë, Vasil Kati që ishte nga fshati ynë. I them se duan të shembin edhe kishën tonë. Ai në mënyrë shumë sekrete ndërhyri dhe e hoqi nga lista e kishave që u prishën dhe më pas u klasifikua si monument kulture.
Deri kur e mbajtët në shtëpi?
Jo shumë, se nuk na lanë. Kur u bë inventari më 1967, një pjesë të parave si komision i fshatit i mbajtëm për të mirëmbajtur kishën. Këtë fakt e shfrytëzoi Sigurimi i Shtetit dhe na urdhëroi që të paraqiteshim në degën e punëve të brendshme. Aty ishte dhe Vasil Qiro, një nga anëtarët e komisionit. Aty na morën të gjithëve duke na pyetur për kryqin. Duke e ditur se unë kam qenë në fëmijëri i lidhur me kishën, donin të dinin nëse isha unë ai që kisha në fotografi kryqin origjinal. Përdorën shantazhin e parave që kishim mbajtur dhe më detyruan të pohoj se cili ishte kryqi origjinal i Labovës. Na urdhëruan që të nesërmen në darkë kryqi të kthehej në kishë, ndërsa paratë do i dorëzonim në bankën e shtetit. Kryqin e vendosëm në kishë në vitin 1986. Vinin turistët dhe e shikonin. Vunë dhe një roje. Sikur të ma ndjente zemra i thosha rojes: natën merre në shtëpi dhe sille në mëngjes. Kam urdhër - m'u përgjigj ai, - që të mos e lëviz nga kisha.
Ju e kërkuat pas 1990-ës?
Po,në vitin 1991-1992 dhe në fuqi ishin akoma hetuesit e kohës së komunizmit në Gjirokastër.
Çfarë madhësie e çfarë peshe kishte kryqi?
Ishte rreth rreth 450 gram, i larë në flori. Gentram Koch nuk u duk më në fshat që pas vjedhjes së kishës.
Është marrë njeri me këtë çështje së fundmi?
Kryqi u ndërtua në Bizant nga Justiniani. Iu bë dhuratë kishës nga ai dhe në vitin 554 ka ardhur në Shqipëri. Më pas nuk është ngritur më ky problem. Parvjet erdhi një grup studentësh gjermanë dhe kishin me vete studimin e Koh për kishën tonë.

Balkanweb

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Historiani: Sigurimi i shtetit inskenoi grabitjen e kryqit të Justinianit më 1989*

Nga: FATMIRA NIKOLLI

Historiani: Sigurimi i shtetit inskenoi grabitjen e kryqit të Justinianit më 1989Një kishë e ndërtuar fillimisht në vitin 520 pas Krishtit, ka ruajtur përreth 1500 vjet brenda mureve të saj, një thesar. Një kryq i punuar në Bizant, me pjesë nga kryqi në të cilin vdiq Krishti, dhuruar një prijësi të Gjirokastrës së kohës nga vetë perandori Justinian... 

Kjo është legjenda që mbështjell me mister kishën e Labovës së Kryqit në Gjirokastër. Ajo është njëri nga monumentet më interesante në Shqipëri dhe për të shkuar atje, duhet ndjekur rruga drejt Libohovës. Agjencia Kombëtare e Turizmit, në kuadër në nismës, "Nise udhëtimin tënd nga Shqipëria jote", organizoi një udhëtim drejt saj dy ditë më parë. 

Kisha është e rrethuar me një mur të lartë, ndonëse madhështia e saj ngrihet mbi mure, drejt qiellit. Kambanat e saj, oshëtinë në të gjithë fshatin Labovë, fshat që i ngjan një qyteze, tashmë të perënduar. Muret vjetra, portat karakteristike, çatitë e gurta, të kujtojnë ende se je në një mes të historisë, ruajtur mirë, ndërsa i struket modernzimit, atje lart në një kodër të thellë. 

Kisha e Labovës së Kryqit është një nga më të vjetrat në Shqipëri dhe siç thamë më lart, dikur mbante një relike të shenjtë që besohej se ishte pjesë e kryqit të vërtetë të Krishtit. Specialistët kanë shkruar se ndërtesa është tipike bizantine me një kupolë të lartë qendrore, me navën dhe aislet e ndërtuara në mënyrë që të krijojnë figurën e kryqit. Hyrja kryesore në kishë është përmes një narteksi të mëvonshëm. Ka të paktën 9 nivele të dallueshme afreskesh të pikturuara në sipërfaqen e mureve të brendshme. Kisha, siç shihet sot, është kryesisht ndërtim i shekullit të 13-të dhe kohës së Despotatit të Epirit, megjithëse një themel fillestar mund të shkojë thellë në kohën e Perandorit Justinian në vitet 527-565 e.j. 

Ne kemi intervistuar Stefan Mihën, një historian të fshatit, për të mësuar më shumë mbi legjendën e kishës dhe historinë e kryqit.
Zoti Miha, si e mbani mend kishën në kohën e komunizmit? E keni parë kryqin që është vjedhur?
E mbaj mend se e kam parë çdo ditë deri më 1989. Unë ruaj në shtëpi fotografinë origjinale të kryqit. Kur kam qenë 7 vjeç, në kishën e Shën Gjergjit bëhej çdo 22 prill ceremonia fetare me kryqin. Atëkohë, unë isha ndihmësi i priftit.
Si u vodh kryqi i rrallë i kishës?
Ai u vodh në vitin 1989.
Si u vodh, si hynë hajdutët në kishë?
U shpërthye dera e kishës. Ishin dy djem gjysmakë nga Peshkëpia. Ata i përdori Sigurimi i Shtetit si karrem dhe hapën fjalët se gjoja e kishin vjedhur ata. Ky ishte organizimin fiktiv i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Gjoja ata kishin shpërthyer derën anash kishës dhe u hap llafi se kryqi u vodh nga këta gjysmakë. Po kush e beson këtë? Ata i arrestuan dhe i dënua, nga ana tjetër, në fshat thuhej se 'hajdutët' i kishin rrëfyer Sigurimit të Shtetit se kryqin e vjedhur, e kishin çuar tek një argjendpunues në Tiranë. Kur ky argjendpunuesi u kishte thënë se kryqi nuk vlente, ata e kishin hedhur në koshin e plehrave. Ja kështu gjoja e zgjidhën çështjen.
Ndërkohë çfarë u mësua në fshat për vjedhjen? E morët vesh të vërtetën? Kush mendoni ju se e kam marrë?
Mafia shtetërore, shteti komunist e ka marrë, Nexhmija, Ramizi e veçanërisht Pranvera Hoxha.
Pse akuzoni vajzën e Enver Hoxhës?
Sepse ajo ishte shumë e dhënë pas kësaj kishe. Ajo vinte shumë shpesh këtu. Ka ardhur disa herë edhe me Aleksandër Meksin. Ia kishte vënë syrin ajo dhe Guntram Koch, drejtori i Muzeut Bizantistik në Mynih. Pas disa vizitave të kësaj natyre, kryqi u zhduk. Më erdhi në fillim të demokracisë në shtëpi kandidati për deputet, Kleanthi Koçi. I kërkova informacion për kryqin dhe ai m'u përgjigj që do jetë në thesarin e shtetit. Kur filloi demokracia, dërguam kryeplakun e fshatit që ta kërkonte, por nuk e gjeti. Kur u thye kryeplaku në fshat hetuesit e Gjirokastrës na kërcënuan se po vazhduat të kërkoni për kryqin, do t'u iki koka.
Dyshoni tek Guntram Koch?
Ai ishte drejtor i Muzeut të Bizantistikës në Mynih e ka ardhur shpesh te kisha jonë. Unë qeshë miqësuar shumë me të. Pati bërë edhe një punim shkencor për këtë kishë dhe historikun e saj. Me të, vinte shpesh edhe vajza e Enverit, Pranvera Hoxha. Ajo vinte edhe me të shoqin, që ishte arkitekt (Kolaneci), për të parë strukturën arkitekturore të kishës. Pak kohë pas këtyre vizitave, humbi kryqi.
I shihni këto vizita të lidhura me humbjen e kryqit?
Po. Ne e kemi ruajtur për shumë kohë kryqin. Pasi u prishën kishat, atë e mbanim në një familje këtu në fshat.
Te cila familje e ruanit?
Në familjen e Sevo Papajt. E fshehëm aty sepse e kërkonte shteti. Që nga 1945 e deri sa u vodh e kërkonin shpesh, por ne si fshat nuk e dorëzonim. Kur u prishën kishat, unë vetë kam qenë në komision. Nuk u përzjeva shumë, por edhe kjo kishë ishte vënë në plan për t'u prishur, ashtu si gjithë të tjerat. Ndërkohë, ndiqja provimet në Tiranë për Histori-Filologji. Atje në universitet kishim ministrin e Tregtisë, Vasil Kati që ishte nga fshati ynë. I them se duan të shembin edhe kishën tonë. Ai në mënyrë shumë sekrete ndërhyri dhe e hoqi nga lista e kishave që u prishën dhe më pas u klasifikua si monument kulture.
Deri kur e mbajtët në shtëpi?
Jo shumë, se nuk na lanë. Kur u bë inventari më 1967, një pjesë të parave si komision i fshatit i mbajtëm për të mirëmbajtur kishën. Këtë fakt e shfrytëzoi Sigurimi i Shtetit dhe na urdhëroi që të paraqiteshim në degën e punëve të brendshme. Aty ishte dhe Vasil Qiro, një nga anëtarët e komisionit. Aty na morën të gjithëve duke na pyetur për kryqin. Duke e ditur se unë kam qenë në fëmijëri i lidhur me kishën, donin të dinin nëse isha unë ai që kisha në fotografi kryqin origjinal. Përdorën shantazhin e parave që kishim mbajtur dhe më detyruan të pohoj se cili ishte kryqi origjinal i Labovës. Na urdhëruan që të nesërmen në darkë kryqi të kthehej në kishë, ndërsa paratë do i dorëzonim në bankën e shtetit. Kryqin e vendosëm në kishë në vitin 1986. Vinin turistët dhe e shikonin. Vunë dhe një roje. Sikur të ma ndjente zemra i thosha rojes: natën merre në shtëpi dhe sille në mëngjes. Kam urdhër - m'u përgjigj ai, - që të mos e lëviz nga kisha.
Ju e kërkuat pas 1990-ës?
Po,në vitin 1991-1992 dhe në fuqi ishin akoma hetuesit e kohës së komunizmit në Gjirokastër.
Çfarë madhësie e çfarë peshe kishte kryqi?
Ishte rreth rreth 450 gram, i larë në flori. Gentram Koch nuk u duk më në fshat që pas vjedhjes së kishës.
Është marrë njeri me këtë çështje së fundmi?
Kryqi u ndërtua në Bizant nga Justiniani. Iu bë dhuratë kishës nga ai dhe në vitin 554 ka ardhur në Shqipëri. Më pas nuk është ngritur më ky problem. Parvjet erdhi një grup studentësh gjermanë dhe kishin me vete studimin e Koh për kishën tonë.

(e.m/GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Aleksandër Meksi: Nuk kam shkuar me Pranvera Hoxhën në Kishën e Labovës së Kryqit*

Nga: FATMIRA NIKOLLI

TIRANE - Derisa monumentet janë lënë në mëshirë të fatit, përderisa është çmontuar Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës dhe është kthyer në një zyrë që rri këtu në Tiranë, janë prishur ato që ishin drejtoritë apo atelietë e monumenteve, të vjedhësh ikonat, është mëkati më i vogël..." Aleksandër Meksi jep vërejtjet, këshillat dhe mendimet e tija për monumentet sot. Si njohës i mirë i vlerave të trashëgimisë, ai hedh dritë edhe mbi Kishën e Labovës së Kryqit, historinë e vjedhjes së kryqit, vlerat e saj arkitekturore, historikun dhe si i shpëtoi ajo shembjes më 1967. 
Meksi tregon edhe vizitat e parë në të e investimet që duhen bërë sot... 
Prof. Meksi, a keni qenë në Kishën e Labovës së Kryqit me Pranvera Hoxhën? 
Në shtyp janë shkruar mjaft sende, që nuk janë shumë të vërteta. 
Unë do të cekja dy prej tyre. Kur kam shkuar në Labovën e Kryqit, nuk kam shkuar me Pranvera Hoxhën. Këtë nuk e them për çështje politike, por tani meqë aludohej se ajo mund të ketë dorë në humbjen e kryqit, gjë që nuk vërtetohet zakonisht, akuzat nga pozita politike nuk vlejnë. Duhet të dish që tjetri ka bërë një faj që ta akuzosh. Me sa di unë, Kohen nuk ka qenë drejtor muzeu në Mynih, por profesor në Universitetin e Marburgut dhe nuk di të jetë ngatërruar me këtë çështje. Ai kur ka ardhur ka qenë gjithnjë i shoqëruar me shqiptarë, me Apollon Baçen apo me dikë tjetër, me Gjerak Karaiskaj, etj. 
Si u fut në mbrojtje kisha, duke i shpëtuar shembjes më 1967? 
Ndërsa lidhur me vënien në mbrojtje shtetërore, Labova e Kryqit nuk ka qenë siç thotë Kozara Kati, në listën e atyre kishave që do të shembeshin. Unë kam qenë anëtar i komisionit, kanë qenë 5 veta në komision dhe unë kam pasur rolin kryesor meqenëse unë merresha me ndërtimet e kultit, pas meje ishin Theofan Poa dhe Pirro Thomo. Është e vërtetë që kur kemi shkuar në kolegjium për të miratuar listën e fundit, një nga të pranishmit bëri një insinuatë të tillë, duke thënë që pse duhet ta ruajmë se ajo është kishë greke. I thashë që këtë e thua ti, dhe po qe se na e vërteton, dakord. Aty patëm mbështetjen e Dhimitër Shuteriqit dhe të Thoma Delianës që ishte ministër, e Hasan Dumes që ishte zëvendësministër. Këta për nga niveli kulturor i tyre e kuptonin rëndësinë e monumenteve dhe dolën tërësisht në mbrojtje të atyre njerëzve që donin të ruanin monumentet e kultit: kisha dhe xhamia. Sigurisht, poshtë e përpjetë mund të jenë thënë shumë gjëra, në mbrojtje të objekteve dhe Vasil Kati që njihej si njeri i rregullt dhe i kulturuar mundet që edhe si vendali, ta ketë mbrojtur, por unë nuk kam si ta di. Por kisha nuk ka qenë në kishën e atyre që do shembeshin, se ka qenë një ndër më të rëndësishmet. 
Kur keni qenë për herë të parë në Labovën e Kryqit? 
Besoj se kanë qenë vitet 1960. Unë kam filluar punë në shtator të 1962-it në Institutin e Monumenteve të Kulturës. Monumentet ne i vizitonim sipas vlerës së tyre dhe sipas nevojës që kishin për ndërhyrje apo për punime. Kisha e Labovës së Kryqit, që është një nga monumentet më të shquara të Shqipërisë mesjetare, sigurisht që është vizituar nga të parat. 
Duhet të kuptoni që në atë kohë ka pasur vështirësi, sa u takon rrugëve, mjeteve të transportit. Merrnim një xhip të vjetër të zyrës, kur na vinte radha që të shkonim. Megjithatë ka qenë një monument, objekt studimi nga ana ime. Dy herë kam botuar materiale për të: një herë bashkë me kishën e Peshkëpisë, e rëndësishme edhe ajo si një qendër peshkopale diku nga fundi i shekullit të 11-të dhe më vonë si diskutim për një libër të një studiuesi të shquar grek të Mesjetës, Vokotopullos, mbi një libër që ka bërë për kishat e Epirit, të bregdetit perëndimor të Greqisë. 
Ka shumë gojëdhëna për të... 
Monumenti ka qenë i njohur me studime më të vjetra, jo shumë të sakta në planimetri, të mbushura me gojëdhëna dhe siç është zakoni në fillim të shekullit të 20-të që quhen dije gojëdhënat, por kurrë nuk del se ku janë marrë, ku janë të shkruara e me to vazhdohet edhe sot. 
Çfarë duhet bërë për këtë kishë? 
Është një monument i veçantë me shumë rëndësi. Për të shkuar tek ai duhet të ketë një rrugë dhe kjo nënkuptohet edhe për turistët. Për të vizituar këtë kishë, grupe turistike kanë ardhur që në vitet 1980. Unë vetë kam shoqëruar atë grupin që erdhi në vitin 1989, ndaj kjo kishë duhet të kihet në konsideratë, për t'u njohur jo vetëm të huajt, por edhe shqiptarët me të. 
Cilat janë vlerat kryesore të saj? 
Është një kishë shumë e madhe. Ju e dini që atë e ka vizituar edhe Hahn-i, diku nga mesi i shekullit 19-të, ndërkohë që shprehej se kisha zor se do ta kalonte vitin. Megjithatë, aty qenë bërë punime dhe ajo rezistoi deri sot. Punime janë bërë edhe para 1990-ës, por jo nga unë, ku janë pastruar pikturat, kolonat. Por, këto punime duhet të vazhdojnë për të parë që gjurmë të vjetra ka ende ky monument. 
Çfarë mund të dalë në dritë nga punimet që mund të bëhen? 
Sa i përket restaurimit, apo kthimit të tij në gjendjen e mëparshme, ka pjesë që nuk ndryshojnë dot më sepse janë zhdukur dhe janë rindërtuar. Kjo është një çështje që i takon të ardhmes. Monumenti vrojtohet, soditet, përftohet, vlerësohet edhe në gjendjen që është sot, sepse është i veçantë dhe me përmasa të mëdha për ndërtimet e provincës. Me të mund të krahasohet në zonën e Epirit dhe këtej vetëm Paragoritisa e Artës dhe Kisha e Mesopotamit. 
A ka ngjashmëri ajo me kishën e Shën Sofisë në Stamboll? 
Ka elementë të përbashkët siç janë elementët qendrorë, por nuk ka ngjashmëri të atij lloji, që nga përmasat për shembull deri tek konceptet arkitekturore. Por në atë kohë me këtë planimetri ka edhe kisha të tjera në Selanik, në Epir, etj. 
Lidhja që bëhet me Justinianin dhe me kryqin, pra me relikuarin që ishte kutia ku ndodhej kjo pjesë nga kryqi i Krishtit, mund të jetë edhe e vërtetë dhe e mund të vërtetohet me anë të analizave më karbone radioaktive do të tregonte shumë. Ato mund të kenë ardhur në kohë të ndryshme dhe me anë gojëdhënash. Dëshmitë historike janë tjetër gjë, e tjetër gjë janë gojëdhënat. 
Çfarë dini ju për humbjen e kryqit të Kishës së Labovës? 
Humbja e kryqit është sigurisht një dëm që i bëhet kulturës, sepse mund të sqaronte mjaft sende. Për mendimin tim, kisha i takon fundit të shek. 13-të, kur nga Berati deri në Artë, sundimtarët e Despotatit të Epirit përfshinin tokat kryesisht të banuara nga shqiptarët, ndërtuan një sërë monumentesh. Kjo kishë ka paralele të kësaj periudhe në teknikën e ndërtimit, për përmasat dhe vetëkuptohet që në një fshat të periferisë, të futur thellë ku edhe sot e kësaj dite është vështirë të shkosh atje, ndërtimi sigurisht është bërë nga dikush që kishte një lidhje me fshatin, që dëshironte t'i linte fshatit një ndërtim të veçantë e që për këtë arsye dha paratë për ta ndërtuar. 
Si e shihni fenomenin e vjedhjes së ikonave në kishat shqiptare? 
Derisa monumentet janë lënë në mëshirë të fatit, përderisa është çmontuar Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës dhe është kthyer në një zyrë që rri këtu në Tiranë, janë prishur ato që ishin drejtoritë apo atelietë e monumenteve...; sot në ekonominë e tregut edhe me subkontraktorë, por të kualifikuar mund të bëhen të tregojnë kujdes për to, por sot aty janë njerëz që nuk kanë lidhje me monumentet, pa asnjë lloj kualifikimi, madje merren persona sa për të thënë; sot kur lejohet të ndërtosh hotele në mes zonale muzeale, brenda kalave, brenda qyteteve historike, kur monumentet prishen-të vjedhësh është mëkati më i vogël dhe mëkati më i vogël është ta zaptosh ikonën, ta marrësh, ta futësh në shpi. Pra, nëse lejohen gjitha të tjerat, vjedhja nuk është asgjë, ose është gjëja më e vogël që mund t'i njihet shqiptarit! Duhet të kishte kujdestar për to dhe këtu e 20-30 vjet përpara kishte. Kujdestari, duke shkuar në mënyrë të vazhdueshme, duke marrë kontakte me vendasit, kishte një lloj presioni ndaj atyre që mund të hynin e të dilnin. 

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------

